# The Boys of Summer are here!!!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Dh and I just off loaded Elmo and Honey!
They are understandably a bit nervous right now. Just staring over at the sheep in the pasture. They've never seen sheep before, lol!:happy2:

I promise pics just as soon as I take them.
Dh is so very happy about them, he wants to thin the sheep down to the original 6 we were supposed to get, and fill in around the edges with more Alpacas. He really, really likes them , I may end up an Alpaca farmer instead of a Sheep herder.....:huh:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations on getting them HOME!!!! :nanner: You must be so happy....


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

How exciting !!! I'll be waiting for pics !!!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay!! Mine were mesmerized by squirrels when they first got here. They'd do their alert call, that sounds like a donkey/squeaker toy for weeks. I finally would go out and walk toward the squirrel or whatever concerned them. We are up against national forest on 2 sides and very rural. Ranchers run their sheep through here in the summer. Thousands of sheep were moving along 2 sides of the property and came to a stand still looking at us. I said, "BAAAAAA!" All sheep faces focused on me and the mass replied over and over. lol They aren't afraid of sheep now. You're gonna have so much fun with your new boys!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

OK, I got the pics and I used my camera instead of my stupid phone!
So I'll get them loaded in the am.
Elmo is very quite, he just stares and stares at the sheep, Honey is making a Meeping sound, very quietly though.
We moved a feeder into the pen with them, and filled it with some really nice horse hay, they have both eaten, and they have found the water. 
When we ran to town to get the round bale feeder for the sheep, we picked up a plastic swimming pool for them, as it's supposed to get pretty hot this week, and my understanding is they like to get in pools?
Is that right? I hope so, they have one and it has about 6 inches of water in it.
They had a ton of flies on them this afternoon, I have Peremithrin(sp) 10, I use it on the sheep for flies, keds, lice, ticks and such, is it safe to use on these guys?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I peeked about on line and there was a blog post for Walnut Creek Alpacas where they talked about using it when they shear.

http://www.walnutcreekalpacas.com/blog/shearing-alpacas/


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here are my handsome boys!!

Just disregard the flies, we are working on it....:catfight:

Let me know if the pics show up. They are showing in the Posting thing, but I had to edit, and then they disappeared on me...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Personality wise, Honey is definitely just that. He's the one that keeps Meeping, and Elmo is rather shall we say, a prima dona.
I was out there yesterday afternoon, hosing them down, they loved it!
But, ELmo got rather upset when I turned the hose off him ,and onto Honey, first he actually tried to spit at me, then when that didn't do anything but get him squirted in the face, he spit at Honey to make him back off.:catfight:
All that did for him was make me walk over to Honey and totally exclude Elmo, so he finally meeped at me, and I managed to adjust the spray so both of them were in it.
Yea boy, he's rather stuck on himself I think.:grin:
But he's a sweet boy, just trying to find out if these new People of his are going to buy into his antics...:umno:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't see any pictures.  

Sounds like you are having a great time with your boys of summer!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No pictures up, not even little boxes with x's in them :sob:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Debi, are you just taunting us??????


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Fixed it!!
My computer is actin gall kinds of weird, but only on this site...
It tells me I posted, but then nothing is there, then it won't connect, tells me the pics are there when they aren't, I have no clue what it going on...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

This site keeps locking up and shutting down on me, so it might be something wacky going on.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

All of a sudden the post #7 pictures showed up!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Love those fuzzy faces....look at those eyes! They're telling you in a quiet little voice....cookie.....I need an alpaca cookie


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I really have no idea what type of treats they can have. Anything a complete NO-NO?
I have a ton of over sized Zucchini, didn't pick for two days, can they have that?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Now I see the pictures!! Whooooo hooooo! They are so adorable! I love those eyes....


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I met my first alpaca at a farmer's market in Arcade, NY this summer. She was heavenly to pet -- and obviously enjoyed being petted. Her name was Cookie and I now have a pair of (very expensive) gloves from her fleece. But it's neat to have met the critter that provided the fleece for the gloves. Having her on hand was a great marketing ploy.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

adorable faces!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

They are adorable, I'd get caught kissen on em.Specially that Honey Face.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Isn't he just a cutie and a half?
Although, I really love Elmo's cowlick in front there, all the human boys about the place have the same one, lol!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Alpacas always look so pure and innocent. When are you going to get more? :teehee:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

They're cute! Look like "camel-rabbits" :thumb:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

awww......LOVE their little smiles !!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I just love them so much! They've got the most gorgeous eyes!! And they look so incredibly soft!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I have for certain created a monster.
Dh was on the phone last night with his brother. He was telling him that he is really happy about these two guys, and that he would like to get at least 6 more, all females.
He doesn't want me to have Honey gelded, he wants to build another pen for the girls, and allow both boys to "service" them as needed.:smack
Seriously?:hrm:
I explained that Elmo is a Huacaya, and Honey is a Suri, and that most all the girls we might find would be Huacaya, so having Honey gelded would really be a good idea as the boys will fight when females come along....as Honey would have to wait for a Suri to breed.
Dh just made a face at me and said we could always get three of each type for them.
Oh for pete's sake!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

:hysterical:

I think "enabling" has caught up with you! 

Let's see... 6 more alpacas....plus the boys...plus the babies that will follow....

No wonder you are looking for a drum carder.....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

You guessed it!
Actually dh is the one who suggested it last night. He actually is wanting to go down to Kansas, there is a lady down there with a small cottage mill. He wants to go check it out, and possibly build one here on the property..

What have I done!:help: :hysterical:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, heavens, Debi!!! ROFL! I posted on the carder thread that I am waiting for you to set up a small wool processing business on the farm....

It's going to happen. I can feel it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercsmama why can't you cross breed? You might have awesome fleeces. Have you ever looked into it to see what you might be likely to get? People cross breed sheep all the time to get a fleece they like.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is a very interesting read  
http://www.alpacas.com/AlpacaLibrary/whatyousee.aspx


----------

